# List in JTextField ausgeben



## PatrickStar88 (1. Jun 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe eine List:


```
static List<Integer> list = new LinkedList<Integer>();
```

welche mit Random Zahlen befüllt ist. Nun möchte ich diese in einem JTextField ausgeben, welche sich in einem JFrame befindet!

Wie mach ich das? Ich schaffs einfach nicht? mit


```
textArea.add(list)
```

geht es einfach nicht! Bitte um Hilfe!

DAnke!


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Jun 2010)

Hast du nun eine Text*Area* oder ein Text*Field* ?
Area hat die methode append(). mit der man Text anhängen kann...beim TextField müsstest du dir den String selbst zusammenbauen und dann mit setText setzen(oder irgendwie übers Document was basteln)...die add Methode stammen übrigens aus Container, haben also nichts mit den Textkomponenten zu tun...
Die API-Doc sollte dir da aber auchweiterhelfen !

JTextArea (Java Platform SE 6)
JTextField (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Verjigorm (1. Jun 2010)

In einer for-schleife über die Liste laufen und immer textarea.append(deinInteger.toString) aufrufen


----------



## PatrickStar88 (1. Jun 2010)

ist eine TextArea


```
static JTextArea textArea = new JTextArea(1, 20);
```

sorry für das Missverständnis!

Wie hast du das gemeint mit der SChleife? Check das nicht ganz!

Danke!


----------



## U2nt (1. Jun 2010)

```
for(int i = 1; i < list.getItemCount(); i++) {
    textArea.append(list.get(i).toString() + "\n"); // gegebenenfalls auch ein Zeilenumsprung am ende...
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Jun 2010)

```
getItemCount
```
? Wo haste das denn her? 


```
for (Integer integer : list) {
			textArea.append(integer.toString());
		}
```


----------



## PatrickStar88 (1. Jun 2010)

ahhhh! DANKESCHÖN! Ich habs!

Eine Frage hab ich noch.. 

Aufgabe ist: Eine liste sotieren und shufflen , ausgabe im JTextField!

Nun hab ich schon sher viel, mein COde sieht wiefolgt aus:


```
package bwi.prog2.SS10.w09b029_POESCHKO.ES04;

import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.util.Collections;
import java.util.LinkedList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import bwi.prog2.SS10.w09b029_POESCHKO.ES04.GUI.B1Listener;

public class Listsorter2 {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	static List<Integer> list = new LinkedList<Integer>();
	static String[] box={"ascending","descending"};
	static JComboBox basisComboBox = new JComboBox(box);
	static JButton button = new JButton("shuffle");
	static JTextArea textArea = new JTextArea(1, 30);

	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		add();
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
		frame.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		button.addActionListener(new Shufflelist()); // adding an Actionlistener to b1 called B1Listener
		basisComboBox.addActionListener(new Boxlistener());
	    frame.setSize(500,200);
	    frame.add(basisComboBox);
	    frame.add(button);
	    

	    for(int i = 1; i < 20; i++) {
	        textArea.append(list.get(i).toString()+" ");
	    }
	    frame.add(textArea);
		
	   
		frame.setVisible(true);

	}

	public static void add()
	{
	    for(int i=0; i<20; i++)
	    {
	    	list.add((int)(100* Math.random()));
	    }
	}
	public class Shufflelist implements ActionListener
	{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) 
		{

		}
	}
	public class BoxListener implements ActionListener
	{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) 
		{
	        Collections.sort(list);

		}
	}


}
```

Ich krieg das mit den Actionlistenern nicht hin, wenn der Button gedrückt wird soll geshuffelt werden, wenn die ComboBox betätigt wird, soll entweder auf oder absteigend sortiert ausgegeben werden, dich er unterstreicht mir immer die Zeilen im Main Programm wo ich die Actionlistener Adde?

Bitte um Rat!


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jun 2010)

How to Write an Action Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)


----------



## burricall (11. Jun 2010)

Aha schon wieder ein JTextField ehhh JTextArea... wir brauchen einen neue Klasse JTextAreaField :lol:


----------

